# Advice for landscape & trip photography lenses for M5 needed



## xps (Apr 22, 2017)

I need the help from M5 owners. My great-granddaughter celebrates her graduation from high school and goes on an trip to Asia in two month. For this trip I´ll buy an M5 for her. I´m just wondering which lenses to buy for her. Landscape and people photography will photographed. Need not to heavy, but lenses with an good IQ, as the trip to Asia is an "backpack" trip.

Can you give me some advice? 
Thanks


----------



## Fleetie (Apr 22, 2017)

You could do worse than the new-ish EF-M 18-150mm lens; it was released around the same time as the M5.


I'm pleased with this lens on my M5.


----------



## bholliman (Apr 22, 2017)

Fleetie said:


> You could do worse than the new-ish EF-M 18-150mm lens; it was released around the same time as the M5.
> I'm pleased with this lens on my M5.



+1 the EF-M 18-150 is a terrific one lens solution. That and a travel tripod.

I currently don't own a 18-150, but am planning to buy one to replace my current EF-M 15-45 and 55-200 for use on my M5. I recently borrowed a 18-150 for a weekend from a friend and found it sharper than my 15-45 and the focal range is terrific.

For a backpacking trip, going light is extremely important, so this one lens and a travel tripod should be able to handle most things that come up. I would suggest to add an EF-M 22 f/2 to give her a low light/shallow DOF option. This lens is so tiny it will not add appreciably to her burden. 

A third lens option to add to the kit would be the excellent EF-M 11-22 that would provide a nice ultra wide option for landscapes and architecture. If it were me, I would take all 3 since I love UWA landscapes, but she can take excellent landscapes with the 18-150 or 22 and stitch them together in post if these are not wide enough (although not with the same look that an UWA lens will achieve).

Fortunately, none of the EF-M lenses are heavy or very large. I carry my M5 with 22mm and either 11-22mm or 55-200mm in a moderately small Lowepro Adventura SH10 II belt pack along with a spare battery and SD card. For day hikes, I clip the M5 to my backpack strap using a Peak Design Capture Pro so its ready to shoot at all times, and have room in my belt pack for another EF-M lens. I typically mount my 55-200 when hiking to capture wildlife I run across. For landscapes, I have time to change lenses. I certainly appreciate the weight reduction with this M5 kit compared to previous years carrying a 6D or 5D and FF lenses.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 22, 2017)

I like the 11-22, too.
-r


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 22, 2017)

I'd say M11-22 + M18-150. Also, why the M5 and not the smaller/lighter M6?


----------



## axtstern (Apr 24, 2017)

The 11-22 is a perfect holiday lens especialy when it is crowded. Instead oft the 55 200 vor 18 135 I suggest the Tamron 18 200 für the M bayonet. Whenever I use the 18 135 as a tele i catch myself using it fully extended. Better habe the full range even St a slight extra in weight.


----------



## Frodo (Apr 24, 2017)

I completed a 450km walk through the Swiss Alps last summer and took an M3, 11-22mm, 55-200mm, Manfrotto tabletop tripod and three batteries. Didn't really miss my 6D and FF lenses! Just don't forget spare batteries!


----------



## Rocky (Apr 26, 2017)

This sounds like a big trip for her. May I suggest that she should have another cheaper M (M, M2 or M3) as a back up body. Also get at least 3 extra batteries. The 11-22 mm is a must for landscape and city buildings. The 11-22mm is an excellent lens. It is almost as sharp as the 22mm. If money is no object, then I would suggest two M bodies, one with the 11-22 mm and one with the 18-150 mm, plus the 22mm for low light. It is still a very light weight set up. She can also avoid changing lens for 90% of the time.


----------



## JoFT (Apr 27, 2017)

Zoom or not to Zoom...


Very nice is the 22mm f2.0... and the 12mm f2.0 from Samyang. Additional a nifty fifty...


----------

